# Nasturtium seeds, best way to plant?



## Snip 13 (Oct 19, 2012)

I've moved into an apartment after living in a House all my life.
Since we don't have a garden I want to start a potted garden on my balcony. 
I always sowed nasturtium seeds directly from the plant into the garden.
I've picked some seeds at my daughter's school but since I don't have containers or soil yet I will have to plant them once they're dry.
Can anyone tell me if the fresh seeds will last and what the best way is to plant them if they've dried out?
Should I soak them first or just stick them in the ground?


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't soak mine--just plunk them into the soil and water.  (I have potted ones and and some 'volunteers' in the ground.)  Mine look great right now, because the weather has cooled off and we have had a bit of rain.  But frost is right around the corner, here!!


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 19, 2012)

sparrowgrass said:


> I don't soak mine--just plunk them into the soil and water. (I have potted ones and and some 'volunteers' in the ground.) Mine look great right now, because the weather has cooled off and we have had a bit of rain. But frost is right around the corner, here!!


 
Thanks, I always do the same with fresh seeds but these will be dry before I can plant them! These are the golden nasturtiums with yellow and red flowers. I've only ever planted the orange ones.

You can cover them with any light material at night to protect them from frost. I always covered mine with fine garden netting in winter.

I love nasturtiums! I use the leaves, flowers and seeds in food and my kids eat them out the garden as is lol!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 19, 2012)

We get frostier here than you do, I suspect--night temps in the 20's or lower, starting next month.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 20, 2012)

sparrowgrass said:


> We get frostier here than you do, I suspect--night temps in the 20's or lower, starting next month.


 
Still worth a try though. It's spring here but it feels like summer! Hot as heck


----------

